# Fische sind nur noch auf dem Grund



## Nichtohnemich (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

seid 8 Tagen haben wir nun endlich unser Netz vom Teich genommen und genießen die Ansicht vom Teich. 
Doch seid 7 Tage sind alle Fische ca 30 Stück spurlos verschwunden. Dicke große, kleine, bunte und schwanze... alle weg. 
Ich war total geschockt und konnte es mir nicht erklären.Jeden Tag saß ich am Teich und schaute ob ich nicht wenigsten einen sehe. Ich dachte mir wenn ich den __ Reiher erwische dann....
und gestern waren auf einmal 3 Goldfische da, ich bin sofort zu meinem Mann gelaufen, ich war mir sicher er hat neue gekauft damit ich micht so traurig bin aber nein. Nach und nach kamen alle Fische langsam wieder zum vorscheinen und uns ist ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen.
Allerdings sind Sie auch schnell wieder abgetaucht wollten nicht richtig essen sind sehr träge. 
Man das tut mir soo leid, wußte garnicht wie mir die Fischies ans Herz gewachsen sind. 
Habe erst mal ca 1000l Wasser gewechselt dachte mir das kann ja nicht schaden. 
Aber was ist nur los? Seid 3 Jahren sind unsere Fische sehr aktiv und überhaupt nicht scheu, kommen immer an die Oberfläche wenn wir uns dem Teich nähern. 
Jemand eine Ahnung was da los ist? 
Ich will nicht ausschließen das vielleicht mit dem Wasser was nicht stimmt, es wirkt staubich (oder wie soll ich es erklären) bis jetzt ist immer alles gut gegangen aber ich will das schlimmste verhindern und bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. 

Liebe Grüße 
Nadine


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische sind nur noch auf dem Grund*

evtl. sind die Fischies unsicher, weil das Netz weg ist.. so ganz blöde sind die ja nicht, die merken wenn sich was verändert


----------



## Nichtohnemich (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische sind nur noch auf dem Grund*

Echt meinst du??? Daran habe ich wirklich nicht gedacht. Vielleicht spanne ich das Netzt nochmal drüber und schaue was dann passiert. Aber eigentlich kennen sie das Netzt ja von den jahren zuvor. Aber möglich ist alles. 
Danke. 

LG Nadine


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische sind nur noch auf dem Grund*

warte mal ein paar Tage ab.. die kommen wieder ;-)  wenn mit dem Wasser was nicht stimmt kommen die Tierchen eher nach oben...


----------



## addigarten (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische sind nur noch auf dem Grund*

Hallo Nadine,
mach Dir keine Sorgen, meine Fische kommen manchmal auch nicht nach wenn ich zum füttern komme, dann denke ich auch ob der __ Reiher da war, aber das kann nicht sein denn ich habe Draht über den Teich gespannt und rundherum ein Drahtgeflecht eingesteckt, aber am anderen Tag sind sie wieder oben.
Gruß Addigarten


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische sind nur noch auf dem Grund*

Hallo,
wenn bei mir der __ Reiher mal wieder da war, dann verstecken sich meine Goldies für min. 4 Tage. In dieser Zeit wird auch kein Futter angenommen. Sie verstecken sich dann an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich und manche unter den Seerosenblättern. Eventuell hast du momentan alle paar Tage besuch von Reiher.

PS: Häufig ist das auch so, das wenn der Reiher da war, dann ist ein dreckiger Ölfilm auf dem Wasser zu finden ist, aber nicht immer. Da weiß ich dann auch das ein Reiher grade da war :evil.


----------



## willi1954 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische sind nur noch auf dem Grund*



Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> ...PS: Häufig ist das auch so, das wenn der __ Reiher da war, dann ist ein *dreckiger Ölfilm* auf dem Wasser zu finden ist, aber nicht immer. Da weiß ich dann auch das ein Reiher grade da war :evil.



Moin, wie soll der Reiher Öl ins Wasser geben ? Meist liegt dieser Ölfilm an zu fettreichen Futter, vor allem, wenn es nicht gefressen wird.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische sind nur noch auf dem Grund*



willi1954 schrieb:


> Moin, wie soll der __ Reiher Öl ins Wasser geben ? Meist liegt dieser Ölfilm an zu fettreichen Futter, vor allem, wenn es nicht gefressen wird.
> 
> Gruss Willi



Hallo,
indem seine Federn (und er selbst) Kontakt mit Wasser haben. Ich weiß ja nicht wo der sich vorher so rumgetrieben hat , aber das ist fast jedes mal so. Auch *dein *Körper produziert Fette/Öle die durch die Haut ausgeschieden werden.

Du kannst es mir schon glaube, wenn ich sowas schreibe, dass ich auch weiß was ich da schreibe. Jahrelange Erfahrungen mit Reihern bilden einen weiter.

PS: Am Futter liegt es nicht. Zumindest nicht bei mir.


----------



## Nichtohnemich (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische sind nur noch auf dem Grund*

Hm also doch der __ Reiher in verdacht. Man nervt der mich...:evil
Evtl doch mal über einen Elektrozaun nachdenken. 
Die Fische sind übrigends immer noch oft unten kommen aber immer mal wieder raus. Gestern habe ich neue Wasserpflanzen eingesetzt das haben sie schon mal neugierig geschaut. 
Liebe Grüße 
Nadine


----------

